# Forgeworld Releases 2011-12-05



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

> The Rapier Armoured Carrier is an ancient device, one of many such technological relics of the dawning days of Mankind’s stellar empire; a bulky, armoured track unit which mounts a powerful antomantic reactor. The Rapier is often armed with a powerful quad lascannon known as a laser destroyer. This has become synonymous with the Rapier Armoured Carrier itself, and the Graia Pattern Rapier Laser Destroyer is perhaps the most common design of this potent anti-tank weapon.
> 
> Full resin kit, model designed by Will Hayes, which includes parts to build optional Cadian crew, and can be used in several different armies. You can download experimental rules for the Rapier Laser Destroyer here.



















http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/GRAIA-PATTERN-RAPIER-LASER-DESTROYER.html
Rules can be found here



> Replacement shoulder pads for plastic and resin Space Marine infantry depicting Minotaurs iconography. Models designed by Simon Egan.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MINOTAURS-SHOULDER-PADS.html



> Replacement shoulder pads for the plastic Terminators depicting Minotaurs iconography. Models designed by Simon Egan.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/MINOTAURS-TERMINATOR-SHOULDER-PADS.html



> The Contemptor Pattern twin linked Autocannon allows the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought to be armed with potent multi purpose weaponry. Can be used as a right or left arm. Model designed by Will Hayes.



















http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-PATTERN-AUTOCANNON.html


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the autocannons, they remind me of bren guns.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Great releases! I'd love to have an Imperial Guard army.

I'd get 3 of those Rapier Beauties! Twin-Link does not really help that much.... I kind of expected some sort of special rule. They are 4 Laser-Cannons.... one can breach a tank.... but putting 4 on one armored vehicle.... then combine them together and make them fire at the same target, at the same place, at the same time.... you kind of expect there to be some damage. It's not even S10... it's S9, AP1, Twin-Linked.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the rapier... ITS ADORABLE!!!! like a baby thunderfire cannon


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I have no idea why... but I think I may just need to buy some Rapiers.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Dat autocannon.

It's so sexy, it's stupid.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I had an original RT rapier and it was lost in the move when i came back to australia. Just yesterday i was thinking about the rapier and if i should try and find another to replace it. Problem solved. Love the new rapier model. And yes the new Ultrabig bren guns for the contemptor are magnificent. Forgeworld gets me high again.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I just might have to forgo having any 'normal' Dreads in my Ancients Assault Force and have all of them as Contemptors instead...that AC is cool.

Geez, even more IG Vehicles to buy...will it ever end:grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been waiting for that autocannon!! yay!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Auto cannons should only be seen on those 200+ point monstrosities if you plan on going anti-air as that many points for a walking set of auto cannons is a tad insane regardless of its roughly 15%ish increase in chance to hit vs two mortic auto cannon dreads.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I want 1, 2 or even 3 of the Rapier Laser Destroyer's.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Why not make it 7?


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Ordinance are assumed to be large blast yes?
s9 ap1 twin linked large blast? 40 points? theyll have to change that soon :biggrin:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

No ordnance just means you roll 2d6 pick highest for penetration, it doesn't make it a blast weapon. still twin linked str 9 AP1? for 40 points? yes please.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

oh wait its all ordinance blast weapons, my bad


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Love those autocannons ... damn, I don't even have an army which could field Contemptors though ... :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

With twin linked, ordnance and ap 1 the rapier is basically a rail gun for the imperial guard mind you a very easy to destroy rail gun, but I can totally see 7 of these killing a warhound in a single volley.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

They are cool and at 25GBP not a bad price, also love the Uber Bren Guns.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

that rapier is driving me crazy. Why on earth would such a small weapon not be mounted on a simple tripod mount. Seriously, that thing is bugging the shit out of me. I hate it. Instead of the two people just carrying the weapon, now we have a giant device that can't be easily lifted, that can't go over rough terrain, or be concealed, and is fuel dependent. great job.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those barrels are 8 ft long and as thick as my leg and you have 4 of em.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Those barrels are 8 ft long and as thick as my leg and you have 4 of em.


that's why you disassemble it. 3 large pieces and there you go. You can't tell me it would be any harder to carry around than a lascannon would be. If it weighs 400 lbs or less, I would expect them to be able to move it. easily.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So you are saying that it should be a weapon that takes 4+ people to carry and a good hour to assemble, is more practical then a self propelled anti tank platform? My god you do know that no army since WW1 has ever had a gun emplacement that takes more then one person to carry right? 

Seriously your suggestion makes absolutely no sense logistically. Now if you suggested it being a towed support gun then I would think you at lest understood the battle field logistics for weapon teams, but basically your suggestion would never see the platform used.

Not to be a ass, but I seriously see no way to interpreting your critique so it makes sense.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> My god you do know that no army since WW1 has ever had a gun emplacement that takes more then one person to carry right?


that has absolutely no barring on this argument since there are 2 man weapon teams in 40k, or are you suggesting that an guardsman just carries that tripod mounted lascannon on his back? This thing can be carried by 2 men, so why is it mounted on such an absurd apparatus. It's like a forklift with a gun on it.

It doesn't matter if it makes sense or not, 2 man gun teams in 40k are already canon.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually your argument shows more about the stupidity of 40k then anything else as in reality it would take a small vehicle to move a las cannon emplacement (Really going on size the imp version is like 500+ pounds, but faulty logic aside. I do agree that it looks a bit wonky as they should have at least gone with the look of a proper immobile gun emplacement, or just out and out made it a proper self propelled gun chassis like the basilisk. 

Back to your insanity though. In 40k those two man gun crews are not for hauling the gun, as the second guardsman is a loader and the first is the gunner (The only reason you can move em at all in 40k is the crippling tactical weakness that would exist if they were completely immobile). If you really think they have some system were they break a gun as big as three people down into 2 parts the haul then haul it to site and assemble it, then you my friend win the 40k prize for suspending disbelief (I mean really even the HB is like 400 pounds.)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its tracked to carry the bulky reactor to power the four barrels, two men could not carry it any distance hence the tracks.....also self propelled weapons give far more versatility and survivability to the crew, it shoots moves and shoots again, not assemble shoot dissemble hump to next position assemble shoot.


----------



## koby (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep rolling out the badab war chapters!! They'll get to Sons of Medusas someday! 

On a side note, not a fan of the contemptor autocannons, and the rapier looks a little silly being so small, although it makes more sense on a small track than being lugged around. Would of looked cooler on a chimera half track IMO


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Eleven said:


> that has absolutely no barring on this argument since there are 2 man weapon teams in 40k, or are you suggesting that an guardsman just carries that tripod mounted lascannon on his back? This thing can be carried by 2 men, so why is it mounted on such an absurd apparatus. It's like a forklift with a gun on it.
> 
> It doesn't matter if it makes sense or not, 2 man gun teams in 40k are already canon.


Sorry but I just have to poke fun at your argument a little bit more before I drop talking about it all together.

1. "_It doesn't matter if it makes sense or not, 2 man gun teams in 40k are already canon_".You know what else is cannon? 4-5 man weapon teams that need their guns dragged into place by dedicated vehicles. So by your logic I can just as well argue the point that if it where a gun emplacement then it would be 6 man squads with the immobile rule (Medusa siege guns comes to mind). 

2.Sorry are you high or something as your argument seems to contradict itself. First you say "t_hat has absolutely no barring on this argument since there are 2 man weapon teams in 40k, or are you suggesting that an guardsman just carries that tripod mounted lascannon on his back_?" which actually suggests you accept the fact that guardsmen should not be able to haul las cannons around or have retardedly large weapon emplacements that move, but then you say "_This thing can be carried by 2 men, so why is it mounted on such an absurd apparatus_" which seems to support suspension of disbelief, and is frankly just dumb as the thing in question ways 8 times as much as a las cannon (Hence the whole bit about it carrying its reactor with it.

Now I am going to stop arguing with you because I a) don't know what your actual argument is due to your confusing way of making arguments, and b) find you aesthetic and logic completely incomprehensible. Hence making arguing with you like shouting at a walrus.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some nice additions to the forgeworld range. like the auto cannons alot , i can see those being a good seller for FW, i think the contemptor has been a massive hit for them,which was weird because when i first saw it i thought "wtf? they arelready have a massive catalogue of Dreadnoughts why release another???" well i guess you can never have too many dreadnoughts.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> I mean really even the HB is like 400 pounds.


 The heavy bolter is clearly not 400lbs in my mind because regardless of powerarmor, I can't envision a sister of battle carrying a 400 pound weapon.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Sorry but I just have to poke fun at your argument a little bit more before I drop talking about it all together.
> 
> 1. "_It doesn't matter if it makes sense or not, 2 man gun teams in 40k are already canon_".You know what else is cannon? 4-5 man weapon teams that need their guns dragged into place by dedicated vehicles. So by your logic I can just as well argue the point that if it where a gun emplacement then it would be 6 man squads with the immobile rule (Medusa siege guns comes to mind).


an immobile placement would have been fine. Along with your toed option. It's just the segway with laser cannons on it i'm having trouble with.



LukeValantine said:


> 2.Sorry are you high or something as your argument seems to contradict itself. First you say "t_hat has absolutely no barring on this argument since there are 2 man weapon teams in 40k, or are you suggesting that an guardsman just carries that tripod mounted lascannon on his back_?" which actually suggests you accept the fact that guardsmen should not be able to haul las cannons around or have retardedly large weapon emplacements that move.


yeah, that's why they carry it in a two man team instead of one guy by himself, which is how this weapon could have been carried. alternatively, it could have been carried in any of the other methods you mentioned that wouldn't look stupid as hell and be impractical.

Lastly, you need to chill out to the max. I insulted the look of the model, not your mother or something. What's this about me being a retarded walrus? lol.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> With twin linked, ordnance and ap 1 the rapier is basically a rail gun for the imperial guard *mind you a very easy to destroy* rail gun, but I can totally see 7 of these killing a warhound in a single volley.


Hence why its "only" 40 pts. One glancing or penetrating hit and that baby is toast.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

If it has not been pointed out, that model is the identical to the old 1st gen thundercannon. I have 3 of them, and that was the first thing that struck me.


----------

